# Making Brown (ink that is)



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

I know from basic color theory that if I mix the primary colors (red, blue, and yellow) I can get a brown color. But I've never done this with ink. 

So I just wanted to know if there's any better ways to make a nice deep brown color? It doesn't have to be a specific brown, just a nice moca or chocolate brown. Thought it might be a good idea to hear from some of you who have done this before I waste ink trying it myself.

I'm using Enviroline waterbased inks.

-Thanks


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

I really don't have helpful info for you, just reading the post gave me flash backs to mixing ink. How i hate trying to mix colors to a customers specifications, so glad we finally invested in the mixo kit.

Brown is one of those colors like grays, there's allot of different shades and tones that i always found it hard to match a requested color by eye. In theory, for a chocolate brown i would try mixing in bit more red then the other colors and less of the blue then the yellow, you may want to add a bit of black also. I have little to no experience with mixing water based inks tho, just plastisol.


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

Thanks,

Yeah the cool thing is that this is for a project that I have complete control over, so the color doesn't have to be matched to anything, just a nice brown color.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

nice, you can have fun just mixing the colors. always start with a very small amount to mix to see how the color comes out. keep track of the amount of ink /color you are adding then slowly keep adding once you have the desired color.

btw, checked out the crossyourheart site, great designs on there. nice work!


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Pantone 469 which is a good mid range brown:
Warm Red- 30%
Reflex Blue- 5%
Yellow- 45%
Black- 20%
measured by weight
edit: You may try mixing the primary colors first. Black makes the base brown darker.


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

Thanks Justin, 469 is a great brown. And this mix is with waterbased ink?


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

Unik Ink said:


> Pantone 469 which is a good mid range brown:
> Warm Red- 30%
> Reflex Blue- 5%
> Yellow- 45%
> ...


That is the mix on the pantone book color tab. Not all inks are the same pigment and tone value (this is true for plastisol by different manufacturers). Each color from a different manufacturer actually varies slightly.
But the pantone book breakdown is always a good general idea of the formula.

I'd go with what Justin wrote as you should get the color you're looking for. luckily you're not doing this for a customer so it's up to you to approve the mixed color


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

CrossYourHeart said:


> Thanks Justin, 469 is a great brown. And this mix is with waterbased ink?


For Matsui waterbased pantone mixing system base+pigments, 200 grams would be:
clear- 188.32
black- 1.72
reflex- .36
warm red- 2.4
yellow- 7.2
We mixed up some of this for discharge printing a few days ago and it looked great. I'm sure the percentages would be similar for RC inks.


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

Thanks! I'm gonna try that formula.


----------

